# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] SONY Vaio VGN-NR11Z

## babis_37

Καλησπέρα

Έχω χάσει την μπαταρία μιας και την είχα βγάλει για να μην φορτίζει συνέχεια και τώρα δεν την βρίσκω πουθενά!! Θέλω να αγοράσω μια καινούργια μιας και η άλλη είναι ούτος η αλλιώς παλιά αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τον κωδικό της που γράφει επάνω ώστε να παραγγείλω μια.  Μήπως κάποιος τυχαίνει να γνωρίζει τι  μπαταρία παίρνει;

----------


## georged30

Δες εδω  https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ttery&_sacat=0

----------


## babis_37

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------

